# lights



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey I was wondering if any body could tell me were I could get some clear head lights , altezza tail lights and stuff like that or will these things from other cars fit on ours with some modification I know a guy on NSE was goin to see if some of a civic hatch would work but the server crashed and its not back up.

Thanks 
Mike


----------

